# Thunderbolt Noob here



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

A few months back i ran revolutionary on my Tbolt. This gave me S-off and then i rooted and thats as far as i went. When the OTA of .9 came out i grabbed it, and unrooted. I now am stock version .9 with S-off and no root.

What i would like to to is get the device back to complete stock no S-off, which of the steps do i need to follow?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean you got unrooted and s-on correct? If that's correct you need to downgrade to. 05 then Reroot and flash one of the. 09 stock rooted roms

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually i am no longer rooted but when i go into (whats it called hboot) Hold down power button and volume up, i still see the S-Off.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

No he means he want to unroot and lock down the boot loader. He wants full stock. I can't help cus I see no reason in the world that would make me want to unroot


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

revosfts said:


> No he means he want to unroot and lock down the boot loader. He wants full stock. I can't help cus I see no reason in the world that would make me want to unroot


Correct...

I was hoping someone would come up with a way to get root back on the OTA of .9, but so far no ones has, you have to go back to the .5 release.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh ok my bad not sure on that one

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5427

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

If your s-off just flash a new recovery and then a rooted .9 rom there's a few that are 100% stock with root and to be honest why would you want to s-off its not really a major deal, and if you ever want to not be stock again it'll save you the bother of s-on

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mattes said:


> If your s-off just flash a new recovery and then a rooted .9 rom there's a few that are 100% stock with root and to be honest why would you want to s-off its not really a major deal, and if you ever want to not be stock again it'll save you the bother of s-on
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


Any suggestions on a good fully functional rooted .9 rom?

I know i am going to hear about this but, i like sense so one with sense that works. I would like to try sense 3.5 if you know of one.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Golem 1.0 is mine over in dev forum.  Its stock but smoothed out with a little battery mod. Other than that I would probably go with a bamf or the sky raider from.


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

revosfts said:


> Golem 1.0 is mine over in dev forum.  Its stock but smoothed out with a little battery mod. Other than that I would probably go with a bamf or the sky raider from.


Thanks revosfts, i am downloading your Rom now will be installing later.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

No problem I'm out of town at work but if you have any questions or suggestions do not hesitate man


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally got around to putting your ROM on my phone and i have to say very nice work Revosfts...i think i will keep yours as my daily for awhile.

Thanks for the help


----------

